# Where do you buy your holistic/homeopathic supplies?



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm trying to build a homeopathic "first aid kit" for myself and my pup - calendula, goldenseal, eyebright, etc. For those out there who buy these, what are your favorite reputable/reliable retailers? Also, what are your must-have items? Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd start first with BachFlower.com - has suggestions for pets & humans, has books, and also ordering of remedies. Then compare prices on LuckyVitamin which carries Bach remedies and also HomeoPet drops. For additional information, OnlyNaturalPet.com. has a nice resource library and several different types of homeopathic remedies including their own brand. For a first aid kit, I suggest you get the Rescue Remedy (which is a combination of 5 of the 38 essences) - keep that on hand. That would be helpful for trauma caused by illness or fear, vet trips, thunderstorm fear, and so on. For the other remedies, they are costly and you don't want to buy what you don't need. After you do your research on these sites then you will have more of an idea what you need. Once you get the drops, you can also mix up your own batch using the drops, that is also explained in the books.


----------



## Sniper (Oct 9, 2012)

For homeopathic remedy kits there are several good suppliers.
Start w/ABC Homeopathy.

For herbal remedies: human or dog ? 

I like NaturVet for animals
Arenus is a great supplier for horses, dogs & humans (at least according to my vet who uses it for his trotters) = joint supplementation

For bulk herbs try Mountain Rose .

For remedies you can make yourself, look up Rosemary Gladstar.


----------



## Wim (Dec 9, 2012)

Homeopathic remedies can be ordered online from several reliable companies e.g.



Helios, UK

Ainsworths, UK

Remedia, Austria

HomeopathyOvernight , etc.

They ship remedies all over the world.


----------

